

Benefits of B2B Co-Marketing Campaigns - McLibbyIn
http://blog.similarweb.com/the-benefits-of-b2b-co-marketing-campaigns/

======
AdanQureshi
very intresting article! A great solution to promoting awareness and
understanding for a brand. Works at all levels from small local businesses to
large multinationals.

Sometimes it's hard to see, as a smaller business, what the best company would
be to partner with so why not gather 2 or more trusted advisors from outside
your business area together and brainstorm possible options.

